# Gentoo Domainnamen ( gelöst )

## gekko247

Hallo Leute,

habe gestern für mein Bruder auf sein neuen Notebook Gentoo 20090523 Build aufgesetzt. Es funzt alles wunderbar, was mich aber irrietiert das die Domain überschrieben wird.

Bin vorgegangen wie in der Doku beschrieben:

```

 # cd /etc

 

 # echo "127.0.0.1 gentoobox.honolka.net zuhause localhost" > hosts

 # sed -i -e 's/HOSTNAME.*/HOSTNAME="gentoobox"/' conf.d/hostname

 # hostname zuhause

 # hostname -f

 

 # echo "config_eth0=( "dhcp" )" > net

 

 # rc-update add net.eth0 default

 
```

Wenn sich der DHCP-Client ( dhcpcd ) mit den Speedport W303V Type B verbindet lautet der Host.

```
gentoobox.SPEEDPORT_W_303_V_TYPE_B
```

Hat jemand eine wie ich das ganze in Ordnung bringen kann?

Viele Grüße

----------

## schachti

Das kannst Du in der Datei  /etc/conf.d/domainname konfigurieren, speziell solltest Du dazu die beiden Optionen OVERRIDE und DNSDOMAIN ansehen.

----------

## gekko247

Hi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das kannst Du in der Datei /etc/conf.d/domainname konfigurieren, speziell solltest Du dazu die beiden Optionen OVERRIDE und DNSDOMAIN ansehen.

 

Danke für die Info, werde mich heute abend mal daran setzen.

Danke und viele Grüße

----------

## gekko247

Moin, Moin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das kannst Du in der Datei /etc/conf.d/domainname konfigurieren, speziell solltest Du dazu die beiden Optionen OVERRIDE und DNSDOMAIN ansehen.

 

Was muss da nach installiert werden? In der /etc/conf.d

```

 bootmisc

clock

consolefont

crypto-loop

dolilo.example

env_whitelist

gpm

hostname

keymaps

local.start

local.stop

net

net.example

pydoc-2.5

rc

rsyncd

sshd

syslog-ng

udev

urandom

wireless.example

```

 gibt es keine Datei domainname.

Grüße

----------

## schachti

Existiert bei Dir stattdessen vielleicht /etc/dnsdomainname?

----------

## AWO

Nabend,

das steht jetzt alles in der /etc/conf.d/net:

```
#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# System

# For configuring system specifics such as domain, dns, ntp and nis servers

# It's rare that you would need todo this, but you can anyway.

# This is most benefit to wireless users who don't use DHCP so they can change

# their configs based on ESSID. See wireless.example for more details

# To use dns settings such as these, dns_servers_eth0 must be set!

# If you omit the _eth0 suffix, then it applies to all interfaces unless

# overridden by the interface suffix.

#dns_domain_eth0="your.domain"

#dns_servers_eth0="192.168.0.2 192.168.0.3"

#dns_search_eth0="this.domain that.domain"

#dns_options_eth0=( "timeout 1" "rotate" )

#dns_sortlist_eth0="130.155.160.0/255.255.240.0 130.155.0.0"

# See the man page for resolv.conf for details about the options and sortlist

# directives

#ntp_servers_eth0="192.168.0.2 192.168.0.3"

#nis_domain_eth0="domain"

#nis_servers_eth0="192.168.0.2 192.168.0.3"
```

Gruß André

----------

## gekko247

Moin, Moin

habe jetzt den ganzen DHCP Quatsch auf Static umgestellt und alles funzt.

Danke an alle.

Grüße

----------

## schachti

 *AWO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> das steht jetzt alles in der /etc/conf.d/net:
> 
> 

 

Hmm, ok, da scheint mein DHCP-Server zufälligerweise genau das zu verteilen, was bei mir noch in /etc/conf.d/domainname steht - dadurch bin ich darauf gekommen.

----------

## 69719

 *gekko247 wrote:*   

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe gestern für mein Bruder auf sein neuen Notebook Gentoo 20090523 Build aufgesetzt. Es funzt alles wunderbar, was mich aber irrietiert das die Domain überschrieben wird.
> 
> Bin vorgegangen wie in der Doku beschrieben:
> ...

 

Ich vermute, dass mittels DHCP der Router als nameserver in die /etc/resolv.conf eingetragen wird. Und dieser Nameserver wird wohl aus der IP den Namen gentoobox.SPEEDPORT_W_303_V_TYPE_B machen. Das ganze kann durch ein Eintrag in der /etc/hosts geändert werden.

```

192.168.x.x gentoobox.tuxnet gentoobox

```

----------

